# "Extra" shots during gun season



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Multiple times during the full gun week and the bonus weekend I've heard questionable shots taken. I have seen first hand the damage a single well placed slug can do do a deer. I don't know how many times this weekend I've heard 5 or 6 rapid fire shots go off. They have to be shooting for trophy antlers because I don't think there would be any meat left after a barrage like that. I wish we had more Rangers and Wardens in the field. If it takes you 6 shots to hit a deer, then you suck and need to find something else to do. I hate stupid people. I feel better now, thank you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thats one of the most ticketed violations during gun season, unplugged guns.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I don't think I've taken the plug out of mine for 10 years. No matter what or where I'm hunting. I just leave it at 3 shots max. Same thing with fishing. 9" crappie limit in one lake = 9" limit in all lakes. Just makes it easier.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

thegcdawg said:


> I don't think I've taken the plug out of mine for 10 years. No matter what or where I'm hunting. I just leave it at 3 shots max. Same thing with fishing. 9" crappie limit in one lake = 9" limit in all lakes. Just makes it easier.


Same here. My plug has been in the 870 since the rule went into effect. And i hunt everything with it.... alot of guys are carrying handguns these days and just can't get it through their heads that a 60+ yard shot isn't a good one....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Wait until those semi automatic muzzle loaders appear next month...


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

chadwimc said:


> Wait until those semi automatic muzzle loaders appear next month...


+1 Always cracks me up.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i always thought it was the extended range muzzleloader.now a semi-auto?i have to get one -NOT.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> .... alot of guys are carrying handguns these days and just can't get it through their heads that a 60+ yard shot isn't a good one....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Mines dead on at 100 yrds  and would say has plenty of punch left too


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> Mines dead on at 100 yrds  and would say has plenty of punch left too


Yours may be, but how about the guys that just decide to take their .357 carry gun and think that they can free hand 6 shots at 100 yards....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw something on TV a few weeks ago that I gotta have (when I win the lottery). RedJacket put the "S" in style when they put together that AAAWWWSome Gatling-gun-shotgun. My brain just about short circuited when it finally worked for them. Bring on the caribu herds......meat in the walk in freezer for the rest of our lives. YUM. 
Ya gotta love the folks and the work they do at RedJacket. 
It is the season for dreaming so might as well dream big. Do you hear this Santa?
later ya'll and Merry, Merry
donm


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Yours may be, but how about the guys that just decide to take their .357 carry gun and think that they can free hand 6 shots at 100 yards....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I can't imagine a carry gun having a 5in+ barrel....at least mine doesn't

.
I prefer a shotgun, but have all the confidence with the raging bull  that only gets out once in awhile  and 1 shot should do it

.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what about hand-guns... perhaps they were using one


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> I can't imagine a carry gun having a 5in+ barrel....at least mine doesn't
> 
> .
> I prefer a shotgun, but have all the confidence with the raging bull  that only gets out once in awhile  and 1 shot should do it
> ...


Oh i know some guys that carry full framed revolvers under a coat.... not my choice either, but some people just love to have something big tucked away.... Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Thats one of the most ticketed violations during gun season, unplugged guns.


The Fine is $140 for this Violation.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> Oh i know some guys that carry full framed revolvers under a coat.... not my choice either, but some people just love to have something big tucked away.... Lol!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Oh I love a 45...but they do come in a smaller frame ....I traded the raging bull for a s&w 4506 the guy wanted to hunt with it...something with a little less recoil..... as he messed up his wrist and it was less then the raging bull....but it is manageable for me..... for now


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

First off, I hunt exclusively with a ML. Question, can hunting hand guns be fully loaded and still legal? If so, why? Everyone else has to have a max. of THREE shots in their long guns, why are pistoliers different?? This doesn't make sense to me! Just curious.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Ya Saturday around 8:30 I heard a 4 shot burst in less then a second. I shot my doe a little later and then was heading to the deer processor and there was a game warden sitting in his truck at the bottom of the road. He didnt stop me though. I was kinda shocked he didnt stop me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> First off, I hunt exclusively with a ML. Question, can hunting hand guns be fully loaded and still legal? If so, why? Everyone else has to have a max. of THREE shots in their long guns, why are pistoliers different?? This doesn't make sense to me! Just curious.


Hand guns are permitted to be loaded to the max.... don't understand it either, but i until they start selling 3 shot clips or cylinders it would be hard to enforce...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Alot of guys were waterfowl hunting in N zone during first gun and N and S zone during 2nd. Gun. A group of 2-4 guys can rip off a barrage when a flock of birds works in. May explain some of the shooting heard but not all I am sure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just thought i would throw this in about the semi muzzleloader. i dont know if tou can still get it. but there was a rifle out there that had been converted from a revolver. it would have been a dream come true for those guys that likes to just keep shooting. cabelas use to sell it a few years ago.

i just checked at cabelas, they still sell it. it has a 18" barrel and sells for 549.95.
sherman


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

thegcdawg said:


> Multiple times during the full gun week and the bonus weekend I've heard questionable shots taken. I have seen first hand the damage a single well placed slug can do do a deer. I don't know how many times this weekend I've heard 5 or 6 rapid fire shots go off. They have to be shooting for trophy antlers because I don't think there would be any meat left after a barrage like that. I wish we had more Rangers and Wardens in the field. If it takes you 6 shots to hit a deer, then you suck and need to find something else to do. I hate stupid people. I feel better now, thank you.


People always assume the worst, but you are allowed to hunt small game and migratory birds during the extra days of gun, unlike the full gun season.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

This is nuts but a Desert Eagle fully loaded is legal, what's that 12 or 13 rounds.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

dodgeboy75 said:


> People always assume the worst, but you are allowed to hunt small game and migratory birds during the extra days of gun, unlike the full gun season.


I guess I should've mentioned the area is the Hocking region. Migratory birds are pretty well ruled out and if it was small game, what could possibly be left of a rabbit or squirrel after 5-6 shotgun blasts?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

thegcdawg said:


> I guess I should've mentioned the area is the Hocking region. Migratory birds are pretty well ruled out and if it was small game, what could possibly be left of a rabbit or squirrel after 5-6 shotgun blasts?


Oh i've seen alot of lead thrown at rabbits and dogs wanna whup some hunter a$$ when they have to run another loop.... Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

dodgeboy75 said:


> People always assume the worst, but you are allowed to hunt small game and migratory birds during the extra days of gun, unlike the full gun season.


It is pretty obvious that it is not waterfowl or small game. 

It happens during all of the gun seasons, just a short time after legal shooting times but before it's dark.

They are either unloading thier MZ's, just shooting because they saw nothing to shoot at all day and want to just shoot, or they are shooting at deer. I'm sure it is some of all of them.

If you could here a bow being shot I'm sure you would hear a lot of bowshots after legal hunting hrs.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> If you could here a bow being shot I'm sure you would hear a lot of bowshots after legal hunting hrs.


thats just a crazy statement. 

the bow hunters (at least my friends) practice all thru the season and dont feel the urge to take exrta shots at the end of a hunt. i do know a few crossbow hunters the have a discharge arrow and shoot it into the groung at the end of the day to uncock the bow.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> thats just a crazy statement.
> 
> the bow hunters (at least my friends) practice all thru the season and dont feel the urge to take exrta shots at the end of a hunt. i do know a few crossbow hunters the have a discharge arrow and shoot it into the groung at the end of the day to uncock the bow.


I am not suggesting the bow shots after legal shooting hours have anything to do with practice.

I know as an absolute fact that many deer are shot during bow season after legal shooting hours.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Only two ways to know for sure. And either can cause you lots of problems. I can honestly say no one I hunt with will or ever did.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I am not suggesting the bow shots after legal shooting hours have anything to do with practice.
> 
> I know as an absolute fact that many deer are shot during bow season after legal shooting hours.


Kim, might i suggest reporting these people to the poacher hot line my friend??


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Kim, might i suggest reporting these people to the poacher hot line my friend??


I have on more than one occasion. The problem always comes down to the GW being able to prove the violation. In all of the calls I have made in my life I only know of one report that resulted in a citation being written for a game violation. The guy still had the turkey in his possession that he shot, and we reported, on the first day of gun season. The GW (Athens County) actually called me to give me the results of that report

When I was the president of bowhunting club in central Ohio with a couple hundred members I got some first hand accounts and bunches of second hand accounts. In the 20 years that I was very active in bowhunting and hunting multiple states per year I heard it way too often. One guy even told me first hand that he killed his deer in the middle of the night on a snow covered moon lit night. It is amazing what peer pressure to kill a deer will do to some guys that you would never suspect it of.

I also know with the archery kill now at 85,000-90,000 deer per year. An over 30% increase since 2005, the only significant growing harvest segment since 2005, that there is over 4 months of opportunity to be tempted with little to no chance of being caught. 

If we hear shots during the gun seasons after legal shooting hours and suspect that they are at deer why would we not believe that the same or even greater number of legal shooting hour violations occur during bowhunting season.

I was never confronted in all of those years with the buck I've been hunting walking in 5 mins after legal shooting time. I would like to think I know 100% how I would have reacted, but the temptation would be huge. I know some used to succumb to the pressure and I see no reason to believe it doesn't still happen today at an even higher rate just based upon a harvest increase.

Do any of you bowhunters today think it doesn't happen?


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

The adjacent property to the property I hunt was posted this year and is now leased. The people actually hung the signs all along the property line the week before gun season. Well this sunday we were there and around 11:30am we heard 6 rapid fire shots come from the leased land then about 10 seconds later 6 more shots. The land owner of the property I was on said wow they must be really bad shots. I said well they definately don't have a plug in. We waited about 15 minutes to see if anything ran over to us then walked out to the truck for lunch. As we were sitting there we saw the GW drive by headed up to where they were. We just smiled and waved.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Lundy said:


> I have on more than one occasion. The problem always comes down to the GW being able to prove the violation. In all of the calls I have made in my life I only know of one report that resulted in a citation being written for a game violation. The guy still had the turkey in his possession that he shot, and we reported, on the first day of gun season. The GW (Athens County) actually called me to give me the results of that report
> 
> When I was the president of bowhunting club in central Ohio with a couple hundred members I got some first hand accounts and bunches of second hand accounts. In the 20 years that I was very active in bowhunting and hunting multiple states per year I heard it way too often. One guy even told me first hand that he killed his deer in the middle of the night on a snow covered moon lit night. It is amazing what peer pressure to kill a deer will do to some guys that you would never suspect it of.
> 
> ...


The thing you fail to mention lundy, is that bow hours are a half hour after sunset. Gun only goes to sunset. So yes, there are a ton more shots after legal shooting time for gun. As I have bow hunted all my life, but only gun hunted the last five, I have to keep reminding myself its only to sunset.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric E said:


> So yes, there are a ton more shots after legal shooting time for gun.


That you can hear


----------

